# 3D Nintendo Art



## Awdofgum (Dec 6, 2008)

More at this link


Wouldn't it be awesome to play pokemon like that?
There's a lot more cool art at the link above.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

There is a cheat that allows you to play in a style similar to this on Pearly & Diamond!



			
				Beware said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> 
> http://wiki.dscoders.com/index.php/Pokemon...y_Zooom.21_v1.2
> 
> Thanks to SVC for informing me!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 6, 2008)

That's pretty awesome, I would like to play it so... but then in colours


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

It's possible, when I saw it, it looks exactly like that picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look at my edit in the post I posted earlier..


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> There is a cheat that allows you to play in a style similar to this on Pearly & Diamond!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I've seen that before, I was planning on trying it out, but I never got around to it.



Here's my new favorite from Dotter:


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 9, 2008)

That is some amazing art. I like it alot.


----------



## Dark (Dec 9, 2008)

Legos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lols


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 9, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> Legos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was LEGO, you would see the studs on top of everything.


----------

